# Board Game Day



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

This is a departure from what I normally make on my cnc. The company my daughter works for has a game day afternoon for it's employees about every six months. Supposedly this allows them to socialize and get to know fellow employes better. She asked me to make a board game for the event. I made this Aggravation Board with the company logo and rules to live/work by. It's milled from Aspen with a rea oak edging. I milled the marble holes using a 1/2" core box bit and a drill toolpath. I should have checked dwell at bottom of hole for a fraction of a second. There are slight mill marks in the hole where the bit retracted, however most people wont notice.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice, and the font works too. 
I've made three game boards so far(Cribbage, Chess/checkers, and Chinese Checkers). I want to try a backgammon board. My brain can see it, but that's about as far as it goes.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice board. Cover the blemishes with an extra coat of paint? Like to make a chess set on the lathe and a board to go with it. Have seen some boards that were rather elegant with exotic woods and even a drawer to hold the pieces.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good looking board, Bob! That's one thing I have yet to do is any sort of a game board. I've cut gears for games but not for anything I am doing. I'll add it to the list... :wink:

David


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

fun project, well done.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bob looks good to me. I'm sure the company and employees will think it is neat having the company logo incorporated into the board.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Very nicely done!

You're about 3 months ahead of me (I hope it's only 3 months). I'm doing a whole suite of game boards & accessories this year to add to the chess boards, cribbage sets & the new card box holders with CNC'd tops that are in the shop right now. 

Your project is a bit beyond my scope: I don't intend to do the very elegant corporate version that you did!

Good job!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Bob, it looks nice to me but the original game has four colors grouped like in the picture. Don't know if this matters to you but it could make it confusing, especially for kids.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

TenGees said:


> Bob, it looks nice to me but the original game has four colors grouped like in the picture. Don't know if this matters to you but it could make it confusing, especially for kids.


The colors I used on the board were to match the corporate colors of the company my daughter is employed at. If I were making a normal board I would use the original colors.


----------

